# I got a vegetarian archer that needs a tab face not made from cordovan.



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

http://www.arrowheaduk.com/acatalog/copy_of_ACCESSORIES.html

Supposed to be good if not quite as long lasting as Cordovan. I'm tempted for making my own stringwalking tabs.

-Grant


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Saunders pak tab. Great tab and components, if you can still get them. 

What hand? If you can't find one, I have some spare lefty Saunders tabs that I can send you.

John


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Spigarelli Vulcolan tab material. I think they still sell it.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Bare fingers???


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

NO eating the tab....


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

What kind of hunting does she do? :set1_rolf2:

sorry...


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm using an AAE Elite with super leather face, which is a synthetic leather. It might not perform as well as cordovan, but I'm not sure. I plan on upgrading to a cordovan face.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

hwjchan said:


> I'm using an AAE Elite with super leather face, which is a synthetic leather. It might not perform as well as cordovan, but I'm not sure. I plan on upgrading to a cordovan face.


Oh yea, I forgot about superleather. Good one.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> Saunders pak tab. Great tab and components, if you can still get them.
> 
> What hand? If you can't find one, I have some spare lefty Saunders tabs that I can send you.
> 
> John


Thanks for the kind offer John 

it's for a right handed archer but I will have a look round see if I can find one.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Vittorio said:


> Spigarelli Vulcolan tab material. I think they still sell it.


Thanks Vittorio for the Patriotic suggestion


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

lksseven said:


> What kind of hunting does she do? :set1_rolf2:
> 
> sorry...


I knew that starting a thread mentioning the V word would result in some P*** taking but sometimes you gotta take one for the team


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the replies

now I have a starting point it will be a case testing and seeing what works best.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

DWAA Archer said:


> I knew that starting a thread mentioning the V word would result in some P*** taking but sometimes you gotta take one for the team


I was going to suggest you look into finding some cordovan that came from a horse that died of natural causes...


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

I still can't believe what I just read...


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I just ordered some oberon to play with, I could send you a little bit to try?

-Grant


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

grantmac said:


> I just ordered some oberon to play with, I could send you a little bit to try?
> 
> -Grant


Thanks for the offer. 

I use oberon as a backing for my tabs but not at a face material it compresses too much as the draw weight increases. But as a backing it is superb it's very comfortable and stays dry due to its open cell structure .This feature is very useful when caught in a down pour because the feel of the tab does not change in the wet.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Grantmac, 

I just googled "oberon" to find out what it was. Didn't find much on the quick search other than possibly a synthetic leather-like thing. 

Would you be so kind as to discuss oberon a bit (perhaps noting sources for it)?

Thanks much.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I don't really know much about it besides what has been written on the Sagi and I forums. Seems like it takes a different sort of approach then shooting Cordovan.

I will give it a try once I get it in, its cheap so worth a go.

-Grant


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Just to let you know we have found an acceptable solution the archer contacted AAE direct and ordered the parts for the Brass KSL tab (The weight these things remind me of a knuckle duster) AAE also kindly provided a synthetic backing that could be used as a template for cutting a new face.

Looking at what's out there the best option for the face was Vittorio's suggestion Volcolan and Oberon for the backing.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

I prefer the XL Cordovan........................ALL BEEF!...........................It's delicious when you drag it through the gravy. Yummy


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Oberon is pretty good as a backing material. I'd use synthetic leather front and oberon packing. Also you can ask Northampton bespoke shoe makers what they are using for their vegan shoes. They are usually the best in the earth on customer services so I'm sure they can send some spare "leather". At least Sanders (http://www.sanders-uk.com/) makes them.


----------



## deergoneit (Apr 2, 2010)

Can't believe I'm reading this!
Answers my question of where all the PETA members on AT were coming from!

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

titanium man said:


> I prefer the XL Cordovan........................ALL BEEF!...........................It's delicious when you drag it through the gravy. Yummy


Hee hee, hate to disappoint you, but genuine cordovan comes from a horse's arse.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Seattlepop said:


> Hee hee, hate to disappoint you, but genuine cordovan comes from a horse's arse.



:icon_1_lol:

Hmmm.............wondered why there were whip marks, (from the jockey hitting them), on my tabs.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Sanders plastic packs were real great. The new version is hand independant. You just assemble them left or right.

When I was competing compound limited, our testing found the saunders with silicone lube was about the fastest tab available.

DC


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/saunders-pak-tabtm.html

Heres a link to the saunders pak tab


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

i prefer a tab made of baby seal skin, very comfortable when freshly clubbed. :rip:


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Saunders has the best in my opinion....


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

I should let the cat out of the bag on the mysterious material, but I'll pm the OP


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I've been shooting an Oberon face and backing for the last month. Probably the most comfortable and consistent material I've yet tried. Maybe not quite as perfect as cordovan in its prime, but much better than new or heavily used stuff.
As promised its the same from the moment you mount it until it gets completely crushed, which doesn't happen very quickly. Actually I think you could set-up identical tabs and get identical tunes, something I could never get with cordovan unless it was cut from the same piece and shot the exact same number of arrows. I have yet to give it a wet-test though, but it seems extremely likely to perform well. Could have used it at last year's Foul Weather Field in WA, that was a horrid day in the rain and my tab (plus everything else) went to hell.
Its also cheap, I think $20 worth will last me years if I stop experimenting with tab-face size.

-Grant


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Grantmac, 

Where did you get the Oberon? All I came up with on a fast search was some UK outfit. They've got a 2 mil and 3 mil thick pieces for making archery tabs. But I'd prefer a big sheet for, as you mention, experimentation.

More data, too, if you please - what thickness you got, slick-factor, general feel, etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I got it from them (grey stuff, 3mm I think) they are the only ones selling and they do it at a good price. I'd send you a small piece to try but I'm currently deployed until December.

The material itself is supposed to come from some other sport, but of course they don't tell you which one and honestly I don't mind. Its a very dense foam and feels like other closed-cell foams except for density and slickness.

Things I love about it:
Consistent,
Zero break-in,
Moisture insensitive,
Doesn't hold a curl like leather tabs which I personally really like,
Very soft on the fingers, mine are pretty sensitive to perceived weight and this makes me feel like I'm holding less. Too much time shooting heavy trad bows with no/little protection has lead to this sensitivity,
Seems to have a very definite "release angle" so you can really relax the fingers and it doesn't slip until it just "goes off", like shooting heavier weight as far as release goes.

Dislikes:
Definitely wears faster than cordovan. But there is no break-in, its cheaper and you can cut it out way easier; so kind of moot.
It'll thin-out some where the string sits but it will spring back if you don't use it for a week or so. Doesn't seem to effect release characteristics.
Not as slick as cordovan, nothing is really. But then again, looking at my last point above maybe that is not a bad thing.

The company actually sends you a nice write-up comprised of the results they have seen with it, what people on some archery boards said about it and how it differs from traditional material. Its been around for a while and they have no plans of getting rid of it, so it must be working for some people. Supposedly the UK field team is using it, given their weather I could see why.

-Grant

P.S. The same company sells REALLY nice riser and limb covers for a super good price. I will be getting some with my next order.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

After a while (about two months when shot outdoors in the sun) it gets hard and cracks if used as a tab face. It is very good backing material, though.

If you change them constantly, then it will be good. A large sheet doesn't cost much.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

DWAA Archer said:


> Anyone know of any man made materials that work as well as cordovan. There's a new archer at my club who has potential to do well but needs a proper tab but can't find any that are not made from animal products.
> 
> any suggestions would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Did you get my PM? (sorry my inbox was full)


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Borderbows said:


> Did you get my PM? (sorry my inbox was full)


Yes I did thanks Sid.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the Oberon info. Great status report!


----------



## Pink Arrows (Jan 2, 2013)

I am coiming in on this thread years after the orignal post. Did you ever find a tab for your vegetarian archer? Please let me know what if any was found?


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

The info is in the thread. Super leather.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

TER said:


> The info is in the thread. Super leather.


Super Leather is simply midgrain natural leather with a urethane top shell. It still contains natural leather.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Uh oh. So is the Saunders Pak Tab the only option other than Oberon?


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Spigarelli's vulcolan.


----------



## jaykayes (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi just wanted to update - Super Leather is not vegetarian/ vegan-friendly. It's not synthetic leather and is actually made of real leather. I asked AAE.


----------



## Poldi (Mar 3, 2012)

A&F - a known archery company in netherlands offers a synthetic anchor tab.

i just don't know if they ship to usa. have a look at the website of the european distributor:
https://www.jvd.nl/product/29264-a-f-anchor-tab-synthax.html
maybe they can help.


----------



## jaykayes (Dec 27, 2012)

Poldi said:


> A&F - a known archery company in netherlands offers a synthetic anchor tab.
> 
> i just don't know if they ship to usa. have a look at the website of the european distributor:
> https://www.jvd.nl/product/29264-a-f-anchor-tab-synthax.html
> maybe they can help.


Thanks so much, *Poldi*! Are there any others you can suggest? My coach said he tried that before and it feels too "plasticky". :-/


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

If you cannot get any of the previously mentioned materials...

You might want to try using an insole material from a good quality shoe. Most insoles for shoes & boots are usually made from a saturated paper product. Paper (wood pulp) is saturated with synthetic materials to form this material.

My best,

Tom


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

You may want to google a company called TEXON. They have a paper plant apporximately 20 miles from me that produces insole material. They also have a large plant in CHINA and used to have facilities in Italy & Germany. (Brother worked for them and traveled the world).

My best,

Tom


----------



## Poldi (Mar 3, 2012)

sorry kakayes, no more as i know.

yes, the synthetik isn't the best, thats why top level archers prefer (cordovan) leather.
maybe you have to find a compromise. or ask the spigarelli company for the vulcolan tab. 
hope you will find something suitable!


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, You can get sheets of Vulcolan from Peris Archery. A lot of european archers use this to make their tabs. Completely synthetic,
Norman


----------



## jaykayes (Dec 27, 2012)

Want to make a tab that is (1) Spigarelli Vulcolan tab (2) with Oberon as backing. Anyone knows a good place to get these? 

Also, how might these compare to Saunders Pak Tab?


----------

